# Sneezing, diarrhea, runny nose



## PDXDeutschhund (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm concerned about my boy. A few days ago he started sneezing. It's been pretty consistent since it started. 

I also think his nose has been running a bit. It's not all the time, but I've noticed some discharge on the ground when he's sleeping. It's clear. 

Lastly, he's having terrible diarrhea right now. It's been going on for a few days now. I'm not sure if it's the Nature's Variety, or if he ate something that isn't agreeing with him, but I've never seen diarrhea like this from him. He's had soft stool before, but this is full on projectile diarrhea. 

I plan on taking him to the vet. This is a bad time because of Thanksgiving, but should I be worried? 

He isn't acting weird. He's been playful. We took him to a dog park last night and he had a blast playing with some bigger dogs. I'm just worried.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Don't take him around other dogs until you know what he has.

Canine flu or kennel cough are both highly contagious but easily treated. Get him to the vet as soon as you can. Are you able to take his temperature?

As for the diarheaa, fast him for 24 hours and then feed him a bland diet (double boiled rice and boiled chicken) for a meal or two until his stools firm up.


----------



## PDXDeutschhund (Sep 22, 2010)

gsdraven said:


> Don't take him around other dogs until you know what he has.
> 
> Canine flu or kennel cough are both highly contagious but easily treated. Get him to the vet as soon as you can. Are you able to take his temperature?
> 
> As for the diarheaa, fast him for 24 hours and then feed him a bland diet (double boiled rice and boiled chicken) for a meal or two until his stools firm up.


Ugh... I'm trying to decide if I need to take him to an ER vet. I'm sure our vet isn't open on Thanksgiving and I'm not sure about Friday. 

I don't think it's kennel cough or canine flu. He doesn't have any of the symptoms. I just don't like that it's persistent, and I definitely don't like the diarrhea. His stool seems to firm up when we give him nothing but kibble. Maybe we'll do that...


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

PDXDeutschhund said:


> Ugh... I'm trying to decide if I need to take him to an ER vet. I'm sure our vet isn't open on Thanksgiving and I'm not sure about Friday.
> 
> I don't think it's kennel cough or canine flu. He doesn't have any of the symptoms. I just don't like that it's persistent, and I definitely don't like the diarrhea. His stool seems to firm up when we give him nothing but kibble. Maybe we'll do that...


Sneezing and nasal discharge are symptoms of both. He doesn't have the more serious symptoms. Can you take his temperature? 

If he isn't dehydrated or running a fever and is otherwise acting normal, I think the vet can wait until tomorrow but keep a close eye on him. With the diarrhea, you need to make sure he stays hydrated.


----------



## PDXDeutschhund (Sep 22, 2010)

gsdraven said:


> Sneezing and nasal discharge are symptoms of both. He doesn't have the more serious symptoms. Can you take his temperature?
> 
> If he isn't dehydrated or running a fever and is otherwise acting normal, I think the vet can wait until tomorrow but keep a close eye on him. With the diarrhea, you need to make sure he stays hydrated.


We have a digital thermometer... but it has to be used rectally, correct? 

He seems to be acting fine. It's just the symptoms that worry me.


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

Brody was just diagnosed with a minor infection in his nose. He was snotty and sneezing here and there. I think he got it from one of the little boogers at his training class. They put him on some antibiotics and after 2 days he was cleared up! The vet said it was good I brought him in, you don't want it to spread to his lungs. I bet he will be just fine!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

why would take a sick dog around other dogs????
i would go to an E-Vet. when go to the Vet take a stool
and urine sample.



PDXDeutschhund said:


> I plan on taking him to the vet. This is a bad time because of Thanksgiving, but should I be worried?


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

PDXDeutschhund said:


> We have a digital thermometer... but it has to be used rectally, correct?
> 
> He seems to be acting fine. It's just the symptoms that worry me.


I have found that the digital ear thermometers are actually very accurate when used in a dogs' ear. However, you do want to use a regular (digital) thermometer rectally.

I would definitely try and get to the vet tomorrow. Did you fast him?


----------



## PDXDeutschhund (Sep 22, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> why would take a sick dog around other dogs????
> i would go to an E-Vet. when go to the Vet take a stool
> and urine sample.


We called our vet on Wednesday morning and they said it was probably nothing about the sneezing. I asked if it would be okay to take him around other dogs and they said that a sneeze by itself wasn't something to be too worried about. At that time the wasn't having any discharge from his nose. 

He's still acting totally normal. Lots of energy. Very happy and playful. His stool is starting to look better, but it's still runny. 

We're going to try to take him in today.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

PDXDeutschhund said:


> His stool is starting to look better, but it's still runny.
> 
> We're going to try to take him in today.


Did you fast him like I suggested and then feed him a bland meal? His stomach and bowels need a chance to rest so they can work properly again.

I'm glad you are planning to take him to the vet today. I hope everything goes well.


----------



## PDXDeutschhund (Sep 22, 2010)

gsdraven said:


> Did you fast him like I suggested and then feed him a bland meal? His stomach and bowels need a chance to rest so they can work properly again.
> 
> I'm glad you are planning to take him to the vet today. I hope everything goes well.


Yeah, we're cooking up some rice as we speak. 

Unfortunately the vet can't see him today because they are booked up. They said they can see him tomorrow and I'm going to drop off a urine sample today. He's still acting normal so we're going to see how he does on the rice. I wanted to get him in today, but they could only do a drop off and we're going to a wedding this afternoon.


----------

